# Franck - String Quartet in D major (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Below is a rather rough performance of the quartet by the Patras Quartet






Recommended

Prague
Fitzwilliam
Bartholdy
Spiegel
Parrenin
Kocian
Zaide
Ysaye
Joachim

*Better

Danel* - state of the art recording and less vibrato make this one more appealing to those who prefer a more period performance. Nice.
*Fine Arts* - a brisker vision, especially in the first movement but they trim nearly 4 minutes off the Fitzwilliams and in a movement that I find overlong that can only be a good thing.
*Juilliard* - a lovely recording and the Juilliard' s tone is ideal.
*Dante* - if you do want a more romantic view then this is your recording. A bit broad in the first movement but the playing is beautiful throughout and they really get to grips with the finale.

*Top Dollar

Petersen* - a quick and robust reading that doesn't over-romanticise the SQ in the way the Fitzwilliams do (to its detriment). The scherzo is probably the quickest here but it's played with such zeal that it's utterly convincing.


----------

